# Kleinbuchstaben in Großbuchstaben



## RaymanRockt (14. Jun 2012)

Servus Leutz,

ich möchte einen Kleinbuchstaben in einen Großbuchstaben umwandeln jedoch kommen bei mir am Ende Zahlen heraus anstatt einem Buchstaben

Ausgabe:
Eingabe: 
HaKiMo
H
129
K
137
M
143



```
import java.util.*;


public class KleinGrossbuchstaben {
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
	
		Scanner scan = new Scanner(System.in);
		String test = new String();

		System.out.println("Eingabe: ");
		test=scan.nextLine();
		
		char c;
	        
            while(j< test.length()) {
            
	        
            if(test.charAt(j) > 96 && test.charAt(j) < 123) {
            	System.out.println(test.charAt(j) - 32);
            } else {
            	System.out.println(test.charAt(j));
            }
            j++;
 
		}
}
```


----------



## w0ddes (14. Jun 2012)

Probier's mal mit 


```
System.out.println((char) test.charAt(j) - 32);
```


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jun 2012)

caste die Differenz erst wieder auf char,
mit dem Wertebereich und der Veränderung bist du aber noch etwas falsch
(ok, -32 passt inzwischen besser, dennoch eine andere Aufgabe als die beschriebene,
aber nein, die habe ich dann falsch gelesen, war schon immer klein nach groß, nicht andersrum  )


----------



## RaymanRockt (14. Jun 2012)

Fehler gefunden
[c]System.out.println((char)(test.charAt(j) - 32));[/code]


----------



## HimBromBeere (14. Jun 2012)

Ich nehme mal an, 
	
	
	
	





```
String#toLowerCase
```
 bzw. 
	
	
	
	





```
String#toUpperCase
```
 wolltest/durftest du nicht nehmen?


----------



## RaymanRockt (14. Jun 2012)

@himbrombeere nope


----------



## Ullenboom (15. Jun 2012)

Character.toUpper/LowerCase() sind schon mal gute Kandidaten, besser ist aber natürlich String.toUpper/LowerCase() und dann immer mit Locale! Das Rumrechnen mit minus ' ' funktioniert spätestens bei Unicodezeichen nicht mehr. Und was macht mit 'ß', das ja auch ein echtes deutsches Zeichen ist?


----------

